# ATI, sunpower6x80W or powermodule 8x80 W



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

HEllo all

I'm getting a new 5 foot long tank, will only keep SPS, will be about 18" wide and only 20-24" high.

would a sunpower 6x80W T5HO work ? the price difference is double, so love to get some IDeas/oppinions from ppl who have used these.

thanks


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ATI Powermodule : 8x80W $1500
dual fan
aluminum body
50% more light than other fixtures !!!!! (is this true ?)

ATI Sunpower : 6x80W $809
one FAn
steel body
50% more light !!!??

TEK : 8x80W $900
no fan.

Hmmm! would 6 T5s be enough ?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes I would think 6 bulbs is enough coverage for an 18" wide tank.

And I would go with the sunpower unless you have the extra loot for the powermodule.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

well right now Im running 8x39W on my 65G, 18" wide. 

but ATI claims to pull 50% more light !!! HOW lol any Idea ? 

and I agree, the extra $700 would look alot sexier in my pocket


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I really don't know exactly how they pull an extra 50% but I think it has to do with keeping the bulbs at the right temperature (electronics too), quality reflectors help add a bit and just the overall quality of the design I guess...

I can't say I have read a negative review on ATI fixtures. Just wish they weren't so expensive!


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

THAT's what Im trying to figure out ! if the extra is for performance, I have no problem getting the better one, 

if the Extra 700 is for the nice looks and aluminum body, I'll hang the 700 bucks over it to cover the fixture  jahahah


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> THAT's what Im trying to figure out ! if the extra is for performance, I have no problem getting the better one,
> 
> if the Extra 700 is for the nice looks and aluminum body, I'll hang the 700 bucks over it to cover the fixture  jahahah


LOL

TBH, I've looked into the differences between the two models and there doesn't seem to be much of a performance difference. Other than having extra fans and the aluminum rounded body, I think they are almost identical. Do a search on reefers with sunpower fixtures and you'll still see beautiful tanks. I think there is very little if any difference in performance the PM has over SP.

Like I said, unless you have extra disposable income to blow I would go with the SP unit or if you have a wider tank and need more than 6 bulbs.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The light % is based on reflector material and design. ATI reflectors have a narrower focus compared to reflectors of other companies, hence the claim. I believe that they are using Anolux MIRO-Silver (98% reflectivity) and I'll tell you, that $h!t is expensive compared to MIRO-IV.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> well right now Im running 8x39W on my 65G, 18" wide


How are you doing that? Do you have reflectors? My 8-bulb 39w Sfiligoi Stealth is 21" wide (which is why I considered a 30" deep tank).

As far as I know, the main difference is the design - in terms of performance, I don't think they make a whole hoot of a difference


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

big ray, you may be in luck...

check this out - http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=67154&highlight=powermodule


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

wtac said:


> The light % is based on reflector material and design. ATI reflectors have a narrower focus compared to reflectors of other companies, hence the claim. I believe that they are using Anolux MIRO-Silver (98% reflectivity) and I'll tell you, that $h!t is expensive compared to MIRO-IV.


yes, I came across that last night, 98% for ATI reflectors, 95% for TEK light !


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> How are you doing that? Do you have reflectors? My 8-bulb 39w Sfiligoi Stealth is 21" wide (which is why I considered a 30" deep tank).
> 
> As far as I know, the main difference is the design - in terms of performance, I don't think they make a whole hoot of a difference


well I have 2 fixtures on my 65G right now, one is current USA with 6 bulbs, and behind it another (crappy) fixtures with 2 bulbs., exactly 18 inches lol will post a pic of it tonight.

tank is 24" high. but with Zeovit additives corals really coloring up, and I think I can even use more light. (better reflectors)

new tank will be shallow, 22" I think, rimless., 22" width as well. the 6 bulb configuration of sun-power is only 14" wide ~! so that wouldnt be good enough I think, (unless I find a 2 bulb fixture for the back.)

so now Im stuck with power module with 8 bulbs, or TEK with 8 bulbs, 600 price difference ... 2% reflector difference 

but I like what Wtac pointed out, if extra price means better performance, Im all up for it.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> big ray, you may be in luck...
> 
> check this out - http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=67154&highlight=powermodule


Honestly, I think Im gonna get everything new for this tank ..., specially lights and electronics, reflectors could be damaged, blast could be towards end of its life, no more waranty ... . but it sure is a good deal

ahhhh, lol its alot of saving, maybe I'll msg him for more pics


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> big ray, you may be in luck...
> 
> check this out - http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=67154&highlight=powermodule


http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68625


good site  lol but he is in calgary


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Big Ray, if you want vortech and the ATI, talk to Mathieu at GoReef.com, I'm sure he will give you a great deal  Just let him know I sent you! lol

As for the lights, there is way more than a 2% difference on the TEK to ATIs - if I recall correctly, the TEKs don't come with cooling fans, which is arguably one of the biggest components to T5HO lighting.

That, and the ATIs are sexy, especially the Powermodule.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Big Ray, if you want vortech and the ATI, talk to Mathieu at GoReef.com, I'm sure he will give you a great deal  Just let him know I sent you! lol
> 
> As for the lights, there is way more than a 2% difference on the TEK to ATIs - if I recall correctly, the TEKs don't come with cooling fans, which is arguably one of the biggest components to T5HO lighting.
> 
> That, and the ATIs are sexy, especially the Powermodule.


ok thanks Eric  will do.


----------

